# clamped fins



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.bettatalk.com/answer113.htm


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

could someone please post a picture of a betta with clamped fins?

Ive seen a betta with clamped fins before and just wanna make sure that mine doesnt have that problem.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is one of mine the day I got him he was in horrible nasty shallow water in his cup at the store.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

sooo how are the fins clamped?
how can i tell?
how can i fix it?

when are they clamped? when my betta is still, the fins are clamped, when hes in motion, their open; is this normal?

could using a cheap dechloinator be the reason for clamped fins?

THANK YOU MUCH APPRECIATED


----------

